# Cubey ausser gefecht!!!



## cubey (4. September 2004)

Tja, ********!!!
Nach einer geilen Wurzelpfad abfahrt Rahmenbruch.  
Das heist kein Feuerberg nächsten Sonntag und wahrscheinlich auch keine Moritzbergrunde am 18.09.


----------



## Frazer (4. September 2004)

Oh shit, schaut net gut aus....   

Hm, haste noch Garantie drauf, weil auf nem normalen Wurzeltrail sollte Dir da eigentlich net viel passieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STYCE (4. September 2004)

wann ist dir das passiert?

styce


----------



## cubey (4. September 2004)

Ja ich hab noch Garantie. Mal schauen wie lange das jetzt dauert.  
Ich hoffe nicht so lang.


----------



## TortureKing (4. September 2004)

Auweh .... wünsche Dir das es schnell geht !


Schreck ...... mein neuer Rahmen ist ja auch einer der in Cube´s verbaut wird .....   

Ihc hoffe das war nichts normales bei den Rahmen .


----------



## showman (4. September 2004)

Naja,

der Feuerberg rennt net weg und der Moritzberg war heute auch noch da. Ist zwar echt schaiße aber hätt auch die Gabel brechen können.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Priest0r (4. September 2004)

ich hätte da einen Kona Kahuna 18" Rahmen inc. Fox Vanilla

du könntest schon morgen wieder radeln


----------



## blacksurf (5. September 2004)

mist, du hattest ein cube oder??
Zum Glück hast du noch Garantie!

Schade!
Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (5. September 2004)

Mist, mist mist..

dräng mal schnell auf ersatz, sag einfach du brauchst täglich das radel ;-))

hoffen wir mal auf schnelles umtauschen;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## sunflower (5. September 2004)

Autsch!!!  Also mein Würfelchen hält bisher. Hoffen wir mal, daß das so bleibt...


----------



## munchin Monster (5. September 2004)

sunflower, was für ein Würfelchen fährst du denn?


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (6. September 2004)

Hey Cubey

Für nächstes Wochenende kannste ein bike von mir haben.

Ruf einfach mal an.


----------



## sunflower (6. September 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> sunflower, was für ein Würfelchen fährst du denn?
> 
> 
> mfg benni


Hab ein LTD ten... Inzwischen sogar mit Pornosattel (musste mal wieder erwähnt werden...  )


----------



## cubey (6. September 2004)

Am Mittwoch bring ich mein Cube zum Händler, und dann mal weiter sehn


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (7. September 2004)

Na,bei deinen radikalen Fahrstil wundert mich nix .Iss die Wurzel wenigstens noch ganz?  
Nimmst du nächstes mal Rad wo mehr aushält  
Mach deinen Dealer mal etwas Dampf,damit wir mal wieder fahren können.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Fliege (7. September 2004)

Ich dacht' schon der cubey wär ausser Gefecht, aber 'zum Glück' ist's nur der Rahmen.
Wo in SW schafft man denn sowas? Etwa der Wurzelpfad runter in den Mainberger Grund?

Vergiss nicht deinem Händler klarzumachen, dass er dafür gerade stehen muss.

Hoffe für dich du sitzt bald wieder auf deinem Bike

Fly


----------



## cubey (7. September 2004)

Ha ha Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (8. September 2004)

War heute bei einem Händler!
Ich kann mich auf jeden Fall auf eine lange Wartezeit gefasst machen, weil Rahmenbruch ist kein "Zucker-Schlecken", da werden sich jetzt erst mal ein paar Ingenieure drauf werfen weil sowas eigentlich nicht passieren darf.
Dann ist mir auch gesagt worden dass nur das Material unter die Garantie fällt, das heist Arbeitstunden und Lieferung muss ich selber zahlen.
Ich werde morgen nochmal persönlich bei Cube anrufen und mal nachfragen, wenn das stimmt dann war das mein erstes und auch letztes Cube-Bike.


----------



## munchin Monster (8. September 2004)

Schon ärgerlich bei nem Ams Comp  - zahlt man ja nen ganzen batzen Geld dafür   

ich fühle mit dir     

greetz !


----------



## TortureKing (8. September 2004)

NEIN .... nach geltendem Recht ist der Händler bzw. Hersteller insofern Du diech in der Gewährleistungszeit bewegst absolut in der Pflicht. Diese wären sogar für Folgeschäden haftbar .... also nicht abspeisen lassen, die versuchen das immer !


----------



## Frazer (9. September 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> das heist Arbeitstunden und Lieferung muss ich selber zahlen.




Ääääähm.... lass Dir sowas bloss nicht einreden. Nachmeinem Rechtsverständnis und dem geringen Wissen, dass ich bei dieser Materie habe, kannst Du hier dein Recht auf Nachbesserung eines Sachmangels nach § 437 Abs.1 Nr.1 in Verbindung mit § 439 BGB geltend machen. Den Anspruchsgrundlagen zufolgen hat nach §434 BGB (mein ich jetzt zumindest, auswendig hab ich ab und an noch Probleme, mir alles zu merken) der Händler bzw. Gewährleistungsträger sowohl Kosten für anfallende Arbeitszeit und auch den Versand zu tragen. Natürlich nur, sofern vertraglich nichts anderes vereinbart wurde. Dies ist halt so per Gesetz definiert.

Sollte sich bei Deinem Rahmen also rausstellen, dass der Bruch nicht durch unsachgemäße Handhabung entstanden ist sondern durch Materialfehler etc. (rechtlich gesehen halt ein Sachmangel), so hast du Anspruch auf Nachbesserung. Wird dieser Nachbesserungspflicht, die per Gesetz so existiert, vom Gewährleistungsträger nicht nachgekommen, so kannst Du einen Anspruch auf Wandelung oder Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag geltend machen. Dies gilt jedoch nur, sofern Deine Gewährleistungsansprüche (allgemein bekannt als Garantie) noch nicht verjährt sind.


Soooo, etz war ich mal wieder genug Klugschei$$er    

Bei Fragen steh ich Dir gern zur Verfügung


----------



## Fliege (9. September 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das stimmt dann war das mein erstes und auch letztes Cube-Bike.



Da bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange der cubey noch cubey heißt.

Aber ich würde auch sagen - mach dich schlau bzgl. aktuellem Recht (Verbraucherzentrale, Literatur, Frazer   ) und tritt deinem Händler auf die Füße. Welcher Laden ist denn das?

Fly


----------



## cubey (9. September 2004)

Nochmal von vorne.

Ich habe das Rad bei einem Händler aus Schwäbisch-Hall über das Internet bestellt. So !!!  Und ich habe gelesen das man bei einem Garantie-Fall nicht unbedingt zu dem Händler muß bei dem man es gekauft hat, sondern man kann zu irgendeinem Cube-Dealer gehen. So !!! Dann bin ich nach Geo gefahren weil es dort einen Cube-Händler gibt und es nicht zu weit weg ist.
Heute habe ich mit Cube persönlich gesprochen, da war eine "unnette" Dame am Apperat. Sie sagte der Händler aus Geo kann für Versand und Arbeitstunden was verlangen weil ich das Rad nicht bei ihm gekauft habe, ich hätte nach Schwäbisch-Hall gehen müssen. Und sie sagte Wort-wörtlich "Hast du eben Pech gehabt, das ist der Nachteil beim Internet-Versand".............So das ist meine problematik, jetzt verstehe ich aber nicht was dann die Aussage soll das man bei einem Garantie-Fall nicht zu dem Händler muß bei dem man es gekauft hatt, sondern man kann zu irgendeinem gehen.

Echt zum :kotz:


----------



## cubey (10. September 2004)




----------



## Coffee (11. September 2004)

@ cubey,

also wie alt ist dein rad? also wann gekauft?

wenn es noch jünger als 6 monate ist, würd eich folgendes machen. hol das rad bei deinem händler ab und shcike, besser persönlich, es zu dem händler wo du es gekauft hast. denn da der schaden in sokurzer zeit aufgetreten ist und dadurch der mangel eindeuti auf seiten des herstellers st (ist 100% materialfeler, sowas kann normal nciht so schnell brechen) verlangst du 1) entwerder sofort ersatz - gleichwertig natürlich. ODER 2) geld zurück.

aber auch der andere CUBE händler muss normal die sache abwickeln. wegen der aufbau/abbau geschichte ist so ne frage. da könnte die von cube evtl recht haben ABER normal müssen die ein abkommen mit cube händlern haben, das n dem falle jaeh CUBE dafür blechen muss. denn kein händler, egal ob der eine oder andere würde in dem fall für lau an dem bike schrauben. also letztendlich laufen die kosten eh bei CUBE zusammen.

mein tipp. ruf bei CUBE nochmal an. un sage bitte wörtlich:

mein rad ist (blablabla ) alt. der schaden ist eindeutig ein materialfehler. entweder sie geben dir kurzfristig einen neue Rahmen inckl. an/umbau ode sofort Geld zurück oder du gehst an sämtliche bikezeitschriften *gg*


probiers mal. lass dich keinesfalls abwimmeln.


grüße und viel erfolg

coffee


----------



## trekkinger (22. Juli 2005)

Cubey, was ist denn aus der Rahmengeschichte geworden?

Haben die den Rahmen unentgeltlich getauscht?


----------



## cubey (25. Juli 2005)

Naja fast !!!!!

40 ,- musst ich zahlen für Arbeitszeit u.s.w.
Is aber ne lange Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (25. Juli 2005)

Na wenigstens fährt Dein Rad jetzt wieder.


Bist Du denn sonst mit dem Rad zufrieden?
Kommen solche Rahmenbrüche bei Cube des öfteren vor?




Gruss
Kai  -  der mit Cube ein wenig liebäugelt...


----------



## cubey (25. Juli 2005)

Bin ansonsten voll und ganz zufrieden.  
Von Brüchen habe ich ansonsten noch nichts weiter gehört.

Willst du dir auch ein Cube zulegen?


----------



## trekkinger (25. Juli 2005)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du dir auch ein Cube zulegen?


Vielleicht.

Bin z.Z. noch am vergleichen. Testfahren wird demnächst angefangen.


Weisst Du, ob Cube Comp/AMS denselben Rahmen haben wie die Drössiger?
Sie sehen sich sehr ähnlich, nur gibt es bei Cube 16,18,20,22 Zoll und bei Drössiger 17,19,21,22 Zoll-Grössen.

Dann stehen noch Ghost, Stevens, Steppenwolf zur Debatte. Und vllt. noch Bergamont.


----------



## Losbodos (26. Juli 2005)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ansonsten voll und ganz zufrieden.
> Von Brüchen habe ich ansonsten noch nichts weiter gehört...



ich weiß von noch einem fall: dem tricknology ist der rahmen (ams pro) genau an derselben stelle gerissen (direkt über der bremsmomentabstützung), nur nicht ganz durch, wie bei dir. die abstützung ist sehr (zu?) schmal ausgefallen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=102699&page=57&pp=25&highlight=ams+pro

> posting #1409ff (ende mai 05)


----------



## trekkinger (26. Juli 2005)

@Losbodos
Danke für den Link!


----------

